# Tip &amp;quot;Konkurrenzformat&amp;quot; Gamestar - Sonderheft Diablo 3



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2017)

Frisch erschienen. Für Anfänger/Noobs (im Vergleich zu anderen) wie mich hochinteressant, mit Hintergrundinfos, Verlauf der Entwicklung durch die Patches, Aufstellung der Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstungen der einzelnen Klassen, Ausrüstungsempfehlungen für die jeweiligen Klassen, Herstellung, Materialien u.s.w. und auch den Nephalem- und Herausforderungsportalen.

Auf aktuellem Stand incl. Infos zu Season 11 und Totenbeschwörer.

Schade, daß die PC Games nicht etwas ähnliches herausbringt. 

Erhöht im großem Maß das Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge, Details und Spielmechaniken.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2017)

irgendwie werde ich aus dem Topic (also dem vorderen Teil davon) nicht schlau

Tip "Konkurrenzformat" hört sich für mich wie Bahnhof an  was bedeutet das genau?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2017)

Naja Gamestar ist ja in der gleichen Branche (Gamezeitung) aber nicht die gleiche Firma wie PCGames. Ergo Konkurrenz.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2017)

ja das ist klar, meinte eher das """ 

irgendwie kann ich damit nix anfangen bzw. ich kenne dieses Kürzel nicht


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2017)

Ist irgendwie ein "Bug" Die Gänsefüße werden wenn ich über Tapatalk schreibe komischerweise dann beim PC so dargestellt.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2017)

Sonderhefte Hefte müssen sich für Computec lohnen 

Diablo 3 ist nicht mehr aktuell genug und was in den Heften steht die man kaufen muss gibt es oft online zum bsp hier
Diablo 3: Aktuelle News, Videos und Guides

oder bei Fanseiten und Diablo 3 Foren


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ja das ist klar, meinte eher das """
> 
> irgendwie kann ich damit nix anfangen bzw. ich kenne dieses Kürzel nicht



Das ist eine HTML Entität, sprich: eine Art, Sonderzeichen in HTML Code anzugeben, "quot" steht dabei für quotation mark, das Anführungszeichen. und wird bei mir beim Zitieren automatisch umgewandelt.
Ähnliche Beispiele:
© 
&
€
π

HTML symbols | HTML character codes

Wieso das hier steht? Dürfte irgendein Bug sein. MichaelG wird sich kaum die Mühe gemacht haben, die Anführungszeichen als HTML Entität zu schreiben.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sonderhefte Hefte müssen sich für Computec lohnen


Für die Gamestar aber auch ... und wenn es sich für die lohnt und für PCG nicht, sollte man mal analysieren, wieso das so ist.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2017)

Denke mal durch den Totenbeschwörer in Verbindung mit der neuen Saison ist D3 ja quasi wieder aktuell und es gibt sicher Neu-/Wiedereinsteiger für die sich so ein Heft lohnt/die sich für so ein Heft interessieren. Zumal alle Klassen und deren Ausrüstung/Fähigkeiten behandelt werden


----------

